# Handgun Huntress



## blackbear (Apr 22, 2011)

This ones fun,watch it all the way to the end..the smile of the huntress says it all..enjoy
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0fCtyBY50ac?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0fCtyBY50ac?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## .338BAR (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I am in LOVE!


----------



## olcowman (Apr 23, 2011)

.338BAR said:


> I think I am in LOVE!



That was a real purty hog!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 23, 2011)

.338BAR said:


> I think I am in LOVE!




Oh yeah !!!!!
It was a nice pistol......


----------



## dtala (Apr 24, 2011)

there was a pistol and a hog in that video????


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 30, 2011)

Me likey.


----------



## Mackey (May 1, 2011)

olcowman said:


> That was a real purty hog!



That was a rael purty hog... hunter.


----------

